# Nova Extreme Pro?



## sergiotami

*Who own's them, thoughts on them, pluses and minuses on them....*

*Would greatly appreciate the feedback....*


----------



## wake49

I have owned two of them so far. I really like the unit, and have had no problem whatsoever with either the 36" or the 72". I think they are a great unit, would've been better if they offered moonlights. 

They offer a lot of light, and better energy consumption than MH lighting. What size is your tank?


----------



## sergiotami

*I have an Oceanic 90 gallon and would be ordering the 48" version....*


----------



## wake49

At 24" tall you willl want to change the bulbs every 6-8 months, and if you go SPS, make sure to place them high enough to get ample lighting.


----------



## sergiotami

*I got my new 48" Nova Extreme Pro yeasterday, set them up, turned them on and all I can say is "WOW", what a difference, like night and day......Thank You......*


----------

